# Spam and Beyond



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

Spam, what a subject. I have seen on here and several other forums I belong to that a lot of people don't like spam. Never mind that most have never even tasted it, they just know they don't like it. ! Maybe it is the power of suggestion or just being afraid of something new. Bottom line is this. It IS pretty darn good, does store for several years in its own can, and at least it is meat, and not soy etc as the gooberminet would have you eat. In other words, you could store a few cases of it , slice or dice it when needed, and fry it up real good, mix with scrambled eggs and have an omelet Sliced and fried, it makes a great sandwich. Now, put it in a meatloaf pan, pour ketchup over the top, and bake it and you have a poor mans meatloaf. By the way, you can also eat it right out of the can, cold. 

Lately, with all the steroid loaded up food we are getting , especially chicken, you are probably better off with spam. So, maybe you want to re think spam a little bit. Could save your life


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

SPAM,SPAM,SPAM,SPAM,SPAM,Spam,Spam,Spam,Spam,Spam,SPAM,SPAM,SPAM,SPAM, there's nothing here but SPAM reminds me of a song from days gone by


There's even a Turkey Spam for those wishing to be "Kosher", although IDK if it has the "P" or "K" on the can.


Speaking of Spam, Dunhams has the Spam Can of 7.65 x 54 for 99 and change this coming week.


----------



## insatiable ONE (Nov 9, 2012)

Yep it is meat.

Yes it lasts for YEARS.

It takes practice cooking it. Well so it does not taste like.. well.... spam


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

Spam was created back in ww1 I believe so as to get meat to the soldiers in the trenches I actually grew up on it. Especially in the Boy Scouts and doing all the camping and fishing etc that went with it. Two - three day back pack trip back when,. 1-2 cans spam, 2-4 eggs in a special little holder, salt, pepper, ketchup, 3-4 cans campbells pork and beans and maybe a few hot dogs, and you were all set. Now adays, they seem to have a lot of versions of the same spam, that you may need to take awhile to make the choice. However, I still like the original spam in the blue can, especially with the key on the bottom. 
But would advise all of you to not overlook this cheap (right now) item that could make the difference between life and death down the road.


----------



## waznyf (Jan 20, 2013)

Grew up on spam and still have some in the pantry. Can't go wrong with it. 
Nowadays they've got regular spam, turkey spam, low sodium spam, and bacon spam lol
Either way, I think it's a must have as well.
Just my opinion though so take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## gin_and_pete (Aug 25, 2012)

I grew up on SPAM myself and will never forget what my Dad use to tell me it was. Shit Posing As Meat. LOL Personally, I like it. Not something I choose to eat all the time but is no doubt a cheap alternative that will keep your belly full and deter starvation. Seeing some survival shows and hearing of people having to resort to eating bugs and worms...I think I would much rather have a can of suspicious 'Shit Posing As Meat' than a hand full of creepy crawly critters.


----------



## srpumpkin (Sep 29, 2012)

My dad made a spam casserole using shell noodles, stewed tomatoes, Sharp cheese, mozerella, oregano, garlic powder, n with spam on top. Pop in oven till spam gets crispy n cheese melts, it really is good n filling.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I like green eggs and spam.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Here in New Mexico, the breakfast burritto is sold to alot of local bussinesses by people, and Spam is the goto. I have tried spam many ways, from cold on a sandwich(least favorite) and panfried like ham, and also sandwiched. The breakfast burrittos with Spam and potatoes is ok, and would definately be better than bugs. I understand its used a lot on the reservation, becouse sometimes people who live far far out only go grocery shopping once a month, and it does keep for a long time.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

I actually ate it the other week and I honestly liked it. I ate the four slices I fried up on the alcohol stove, never once made a face or thought it was unappetizing. It was basically just really processed ham, extruded formed _ham_.


----------



## AlaskanFamily (Jan 13, 2013)

Love Spam! Name actually means SPiced hAM. My dad would slice it up, cook in on stove til golden on both sides, & slap it on some bread with mustard, yummy! Picked up an 8 pack, at Costco. It is heavy, but I put a can in each of our bug out bags.


----------



## Mule13 (Dec 30, 2012)

i also grew up eating spam, my mom would fry it up and we'd make sandwhichs with tomatoes and mayo. has anyone seen the single slice servings that spam has out now? its like a slice of the chunk rapped up in a tin foil baggy.i used ti take 3 or 4 of the single serving out with me in iraq when i'd go out to repair generators on the small fobs. never knew what kind of chow you'd get out there,or if you'd make it in time for chow. anyway i'd take a few of them and some of those bumble bee lunchable spread thingys with me lol.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I grew up on Spam, and love it still today. Wifey thinks it's junk - goody, more for me.
Nobody has mentioned it yet, but cut into small chunks it's an excellent pizza topping.
Don't know if the military still serves it, maybe they are too health conscious these days, but back in the 60's every Army messhall had it in large cans about 2 feet long, I'm thinking at least 5 pounds. OD green cans, of course. 
Man, i love Spam.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

We eat SPAM for breakfast once or twice a month. Slice it thin and pan sear it, and press down on it with a spatula to squeeze the excess fat out of it. Tastes great to me.

My Labrador Retriever thinks it is great, too - I want him to like it because it is in the emergency pantry and various bags we keep at the ready. Cooked right, it mimics ham or bacon.


----------



## cecollie (Jan 26, 2013)

I will eat it once in a while, but it's not my favorite thing. It does keep forever, though. I found a can waaaaaaaaay in the back of the bottom shelf of my basement storage dated 2000...opened it, ate it...no one got sick. I don't know how long it will last, but 12 year old Spam was ok.


----------



## bennettvm (Jan 5, 2013)

Cut into thin slices, fry it up - little crispy on the edges. Makes a great sandwich with a little spicy mustard.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

This thread makes me think of fried spam sandwiches.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

ate some again a little while ago, finished that can I opened a week ago had it in a zip bag. Was delicious, I am gonna start carrying a can in all the bug out bags.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Why did I go vegan!


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Think about it. In a Prep situation with no electricity, it will stay fresh (I know that's a relative term) for almost ever. It is meat, pork shoulder to be specific (not ham not pork chops, not pork roast). It's also the cheapest meat on the market (or it used to be - found some canned chicken for about the same price) at two fifty for a 12 ounce can. And it's just about the right portion size for one person for a day's ration. So what's not to like. (Course it does taste better with hot sauce or ketsup which both count as vegetables)


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

SARGE7402 said:


> Think about it. In a Prep situation with no electricity, it will stay fresh (I know that's a relative term) for almost ever. It is meat, pork shoulder to be specific (not ham not pork chops, not pork roast). It's also the cheapest meat on the market (or it used to be - found some canned chicken for about the same price) at two fifty for a 12 ounce can. And it's just about the right portion size for one person for a day's ration. So what's not to like. (Course it does taste better with hot sauce or ketsup which both count as vegetables)


And if you read the nutrition label it is packed with calories, essential for survival. 
Speaking of which, i wonder how diced Spam would be on top of rice, along with a can of lima beans?


----------



## astrowolf67 (Dec 23, 2012)

I slice it up, and eat it like bologna, sometimes with cheese, mayo and mustard, sometimes fried with cheese and bbq sauce. My favorite way to cut it in half inch cubes, fry it in with some hash browns and onions. Toss it all in a bowl with some scrambled eggs, gravy, and top with shredded cheddar cheese. MMmmm!


----------



## 9UC (Dec 21, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> .....Don't know if the military still serves it..... back in the 60's every Army mess hall had it in large cans about 2 feet long, I'm thinking at least 5 pounds. OD green cans, of course.


With rare exception, most of those who served during WWII were those who gave Spam a bad rap, especially those who's food was always from "field" kitchens. For years my "ole Man" wouldn't even allow it in the house, much less eat it and after he did allow it, it was never put on the table and it was a good idea to keep it out of "smell range". He had spent most of his service in a small radar detachment on Sardinia. I've eaten it off and on for years, and just recently started eating it again and have it on the list for adding several to my stock.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Shredded spam mixed with salad dressing makes a decent sandwich spread. Garnish with lettuce and tomato...or onion and sweet pickle relish if you like.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## insatiable ONE (Nov 9, 2012)

survival said:


> Why did I go vegan!


Fired !


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Sound doesnt work on this computer, but I watched Leons vid, awesome, Im guessing that cook pot and all your alco-stove fits together when closed and packed up?
And, didnt the govt warn us about having open flames indoors? Jeesh, now they are gonna have to ban fire too.
All kidding aside, nice, and where did you find the colapsible/foldable spoon and fork?


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Multi tasking, listening to you on you-tube, working, and laughing at you, magical f=ing meat. 
have you fiddled with a wood/gas stove, I have built both, my mini alcohol was rushed, so I shelfed it and built the woodgas stove, and it really does "stretch" the burn time on small peices of wood. hope to get around to doing some timed burns. Anyway, kool, and have a good one.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

I have made it part of my prepping, including Danish ham, Vienna sausage, and deviled ham. I have found that adding a little tabasco sauce to just about anything makes it edible. Their high in calories and they don’t freeze in cold weather so they make good travel food in winter weather. There are tons of recipes out there for making this stuff tasty so don’t be scared of it, eat up!


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

Well, a lot of mixed emotions for the spam. Let me tell you all something, when you are really hungry and I mean really hungry, that single can of spam will taste just as good as barbqued pork . And I'm talking southern bar b qued pork.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

I actually like it, it's not unlike ham in any regard. I have had WAY way worse at school lunches when I was a kid. Way worse. Even if you're a little hungry spam is good. I too was all scared of it, and when I opened that first can I was extra scared but after frying a piece or two up and tasting it I cleaned the plate. The texture is very soft but I like it way better than canned grainy ham. This would be killer in eggs or with pineapple or even done up with a little smoke on it and sliced. I want to try the hickory smoked spam now, stabnshoot was telling me about that and spicy spam.


----------



## jrclen (Dec 22, 2012)

I like it. I eat spam at least once or twice a week. Sliced, uncooked, on toast, great sandwiches. Or just out of the can while watching TV. Fried in a pan with eggs makes a great breakfast. Cubed and tossed in a can of spaghetti is good too. My dad refused to eat it because he got to much of it in the pacific in WW2. He felt the same about mutton. We ate a lot of it in the boy scouts too. Good stuff.


----------



## 9UC (Dec 21, 2012)

Well, it's been a while since I have kept it here at the house, but decided based upon this thread to buy it again. Picked up three cans, one for the house and 2 for the storage closet. As long as I slice it thin, fried or not it makes a good lunch sanwich or breakfast meat. Just can't handle in when sliced thick, chunked or cooked as a block..


----------

